# Staurogyne sp. named :)



## Martin (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi

some 4-6 weeks ago the Staurogyne we all know from Tropica was named. An american professor named Dr. Dieter Wasshausen from The Smithsonian Institution in Washington, D.C. Id'ed it.

Staurogyne sp. will now be known as _Staurogyne repens_. Repens means creeping for those who don't know already.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

kool! so if you have staurogyne sp. "bihar" what would you call it now? Staurogyne Rapens "bihar"???


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

ddavila06 said:


> kool! so if you have staurogyne sp. "bihar" what would you call it now? Staurogyne Rapens "bihar"???


You're talking about two different plants. The 'Bihar' is also a _Staurogyne_, but an Asian one. It may be quite difficult to identify to species, but I'm working on it.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i see, so stourogyne is another plant then...is CONFUSING!! :twitch: would be good to post a pic of the new staurogyne rapens


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

_Staurogyne repens_, lets keep the name intact. Theres a lot of mangled names out there already 

This is the plant sheet from Tropica:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=049G


----------

